# B&W Speakers



## neonextgenazn

What kind of B&W speakers are these: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...enazn/e0_1.jpg? Are they any good?


----------



## Old Pa

Hard to tell from your pix as the top of the speaker may have been cut off. I like the sound of B&W loudspeakers.


----------



## Homeless

I think it's an older CM series or 300 series bookshelf...


----------



## Kwisatz

B&W DM550 by the looks of it. Don't know for sure when the speakers came out, but I see references to them in articles going back to 1989. Needless to say, the speakers and the whole series from which they come from are no longer available outside of the used market. As for whether they're good or not - beats me. For reference's sake the manual and promo stuff is still available on B&W's site.

 Quick specs:
 26mm aluminum dome tweeter
 160mm bass/midrange
 75Hz - 20KHz frequency response range +-2.5dB
 87dB spl(2.83V 1m) Sensitivity
 8 ohm impedence
 10 - 75W power handling
 352mm H X 204mm W x 243mm D


----------



## 3DCadman

I think Kwisatz is close. I think they may be a DM600, but I'm not 100% sure. I used to own a pair of floorstanders of this line, but I honestly can't remember the exact part number. It did start with "DM" though.

 They sounded very good, though. The smaller ones you've pictured will have less bass than mine, but they will image like champs, provided you stand mount them away from the walls.


----------



## Kwisatz

I think I'm going to give you the win on this one 3DCadman. The 550 and 600i are extremely close in looks, but the difference I overlooked is the 550 has a fiber midrange driver, whereas the 600i has a polypropylene reinforced midrange driver. The linked pic certainly has a reflective sheen on the midrange. Mystery solved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *Edit
 Specs of 600i:
 26mm metal dome tweeter*doesn't specify aluminum directly
 165mm bass/midrange (as described above)
 80Hz-20KHz +- 2dB frequency response range
 87dB spl sensitivity
 4 ohm impedence
 30-100W power handling capacity
 Same dimensions as the 550


----------

